# Treating ammonia burn/cloudyeyes



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Recently I cleaned half my filter sponges and inadvertenlty killed the bacteria, so now my tnak is cycling again and my ammonia levels are 4-5ppm. My 2 p's have cloudy eyes and greyish marks on them. I assume this must be due to the ammoina levels. I'm doing 10% water changes daily to combat the ammonia and also i added ammo-lock to make the ammonia less toxic.
Also my tank is full of tiny white worms, and when i change some water thousands of them appear.
My question is how do you dose melafix andpimafix together? full doses of each or half?
Also any advice on how to get my tank cycled quickly would be much appreciated.
At the moment ive added a Tetra bactozym capsule.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your help, really, thanks a lot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I reccomend a salt treatment 1 tablespoon to 5 gallons of tank water to combat the ammonia burn.....

I would reccomend amqueal plus to fight the ammonia why your tank stabalizes.

Salt will cure the burn, I dont feel those 2 products are nessasary, salt will also fight nitrite poisening if that is an issue..


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. At the moment I am doing 15% water changes daily, and adding Melafix to heal the ammonia burn, as they also have some body fungus I think but I cant tell that from the burns.
I'm loathe to add salt because I have plants and I dont want to kill them off.
I added some Ammo-lock yesterday- bad move - for some reason it screwed the fish up bad and they came out in more burns, quite why I dont know, I put the correct dose in.


----------

